# Bosch Jigsaw 1590EVSK - It is a sweet tool



## GaryK

I have been looking at one of these for a while now. I have a Milwaukee now and I don't like it at all.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## sIKE

Like GaryK I have been looking at a jig saw upgrade. I have been looking at Green one at the blue box, but I have been thinking about saving my dollars up for this bad boy too. I too have an older Sears jigsaw that just works me to death, my neighbor has an older model from the same line and it cut thru the steel on my riding lawnmower like butter during the upgrade to add a cup holder. I broke like 3 blades on the Craftsman after 10 minters of work (stopping to change (new) blades was the time killer), he walked over and said use this one and I was done in like 2 minutes. The T-style blades are just awesome.


----------



## Russel

I have one of these and I can second what Steve says. This has been one useful and reliable saw.


----------



## grovemadman

My friend has one of these and it is one trick tool!!! I have used it and didn't want to give it back. Has plenty of powercuts are nice, comfy feel to the handle. when I get a jigsaw it will be this one for sure!!!!


----------



## rikkor

I bought one recently, but haven't used it yet. Thanks for the review.


----------



## motthunter

this is the same one I have. I love it. It will be withme for a long time


----------



## jimc

I purchased this Bosch 1590EVSK Jigsaw a couple of years ago and like many of you have stated, it was an upgrade from an el-cheapo Craftsman. It cuts smoothly with any material on which I have used it. The adjustable orbital stroke, the adjustable speed, and the precision blade guides make it easy to make a smooth, accurate cut.

SPalm, Bosch offers a dust extraction kit accessory for this jigsaw, part # JA1005, available from Amazon for about $15 or from www.toolsdirect.com for $10.31 (current price, USD).

I have never had any regrets for any Bosch tools I have purchased!

JimC


----------



## mrtrim

i have a bosch jigsaw but its the barrel handel not the d handle . i like the barrel handle because i use it to cope large crown moulding with . thats kind of tricky cuts and i have better control with it but for most other jobs the d handle type work as well or maybe better . ive had mine at least 10 years and just recently replaced the cord other than that no problems , no regrets . good review steve


----------



## sidestepmcgee

i have one and use every single day , for trim work.made a hitachi, dewalt, black&decker all explode in a years worth 4th time was a charm.


----------



## dataman

I purchased the bosch 1591EVSK








Features appear to be about the same. Its basically the same saw with a different grip and a couple of additional features. Since its so simmular I didn't post a new review.

I have never had such an accurate jig saw before!


----------



## GaryK

dataman - What additional features other than the grip?


----------



## LeeJ

Hi Guys;

Like everything else both have advantages. I have both styles and normally don't care which one I'm using.

We did a project a few months back which required cutting up three steel doors. These doors were in the hanger building in Atlantic City airport, so being part of F.A.A. and working with government regulations, sparks and fire were not permitted.

They were twelve feet tall and sixteen feet wide. They were constructed using 16 gage sheet steel on both sides, spot welded to 1/8" x 2 1/2" mild steel channel, which was used as the structural parts of the door, spaced at 12 centers. And of course they were filled with a fiberglass mat to make the job more enjoyable.

To do this job we bought a couple Bosch 1590EVSK saws. (not wanting to use cabinet shop saws). Barrel handled saws would have been very difficult to use here. These saws were used to cut the steel skins into manageable sizes. We had to switch back and forth between the two saws because they got too hot to hold. Hence the reason for not using barrel handles. Plus the size of the barrel would have been difficult to hold for any length of time. They were being used far harder than they were designed to do, and over the course of the job we did manage burn one up and have to replace it.

I'm sure by now your thinking this nut is an animal with his tools, but not so. It's just the cost of the tool was insignificant in the overall scheme of things. It had to be viewed as a consumable.

To cut the steel channel we used a Porter Cable Tiger Saw. This saw is one I bought when they first came out, maybe five years ago or so. Maybe longer than that . THIS SAW IS A BEAR!!!

I used to think Milwaukee was the way to go for a sawzall, and I still have a few of them, but this is one of my favorite hand held power tools for the construction business. The ability to turn the cutting head and "bend the body in half" makes cutting anywhere possible.

In addition to cutting the channel, it was also used to cut the 3/8" thick track and beams these doors were mounted to. I'm happy to say that this saw survived the abusive nature of the job!










​
Well I did get off topic there but if you ever need a heavy duty sawzall, that's the one to get.

Now I gotta go get a shower. Thinking about that insulation made me itchy! lol

Lee


----------



## JAshcroft

A month ago I puchased the 1590EVSK Jigsaw during the Bosch tool demo at our local home center. I was in the need for a jigsaw so I "test drove" the model that I eventually purchased. I am quite impressed with the performance. It doen's vibrate my hands to sleep and is very smooth.

The blower feature works fine. This saw works better than I thought for hugging lines when I need to trim off the excess before I use the flush trim bit in the router.

I recommend this jigsaw.

Joel


----------



## gr8outdrsmn

I got this jigsaw for christmas, and it is great. well worth the money.


----------



## SamF

I recently bought one of these and fully agree that they are awesome. The previous jigsaw I used was one of the cheap ones from one of the big box stores (I think it was around $40) which I couldn't cut a straight line with with a straight edge. I guess you get what you pay for sometimes.

This saw is easy to control and has made light work of everything I've thrown at it so far. Even without a guide I can pretty much freehand a straight line (or other shape) without it wandering all over the wood. The blade change is also really nice and hassle free.


----------



## SDAdmiral

Has anyone had the chance to use the new model of this saw, the JS470E? Both the new and old model are available on Amazon, but the new model hasn't been out long enough for many people to review it.


----------



## REK

Hello Steve,

I just bought the 1590 a week ago, I read your review and seen several on you tube before I went to buy it. Home depot had an ad saying in stock, went to the store and it was a different model #. I wanted the exact model that I had seen reviewed. On my 5th store I found it, the display model was the 1590, the ones in the boxes were the 7 amp replacement models everyone else had. I just got the saw, no extras as the model was so old they had lost the original box and all the paper work. The department head did give me 10% off and that got me a starter set of blades. I had the craftsman as you had, sitting in my shop in the lower shelf with an UN godly amount of dust covering it. Speaks volumes as to it's usefulness. I now am working on my jig saw skills, takes a little bit of getting use to. I bought the saw because I plan on building quite a few adirondack chairs over the next couple months. I used the band saw on the prototype but was thinking this is the perfect jig saw project.
Thanks for the review Steve, this saw is everything the reviewers said it is.


----------



## Chipy

I have used and used up about every jig saw out there installing cabinets. From the old WEN my father gave me to Dewalt,Craftsman, Milwaukee,Skill,Porter cable and some I have long since forgotten and I have to say….Bosch is the king of jig saws,nice review I agree 100%.


----------



## PaulHWood

Have one, and cuts nicely once you understand all the adjustments (take the few minutes to read the manual). Like most, I have shied away from using my old jigsaw because of accuracy.

Here is an issue though, made a simple circle jig to cut a hole for an egg table (5/4" pt decking). started the hole at a cross cut, and thought myself pretty slick at how easy this was going to be. When I got to going with the grain, the blade wandered horribly where it started to spark against the precision guide. thoguht maybe the blade was dulling, changed it out and same thing?

I cut notches in the board along the grain 24 " long with the same blade and no issue. cross cuts worked great with template. Any ideas why?


----------

